# Two yr old working GSD



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello! I tried to get my female, Blackthorn's Piper, to stack on/around her second birthday. Great dog, fantastic all-around temperament who is just fun to work with. No plans to breed, as she is spayed, but I am working her. We're going out for our first JHD leg at the end of the month, herding has been the hardest thing for us to learn together but the end goal is for her to be a working stock dog with a small flock of sheep and waterfowl. Piper absolutely loves agility so that's our "fun" thing. Already have her RA, will do the RE later this spring. Links below are her standing and working. Thanks for any critiques/thoughts on how she's put together!

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/279305_10152417918575243_107890471_o.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/461704_10151405607996289_1273697701_o.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/470417_10151405607251289_974250144_o.jpg


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Afraid that I cannot offer a critique, just wanted to say that I think she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

She's lovely! I really like the last movement shot of her herding. 

How old was she when she was spayed?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Really like her, looks like a great working dog!

Christine produces some great dogs. My sister is definitely a huge fan of her dogs and I keep telling her she needs one.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks! I'm rather fond of her. First GSD and I'm definitely hooked! Spayed at 14 months... one heat cycle was plenty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

As far as appearance, I'd like to see a thicker, slightly longer coat. But she got her dad's short coat gene and living in the house means she doesn't carry much undercoat. As a result, she looks a bit fine-boned, especially in the stacked picture, but in person and in the working pictures, you can see that she is has a nice medium build.

She's got a really nice shoulder and lovely long neck. She could have a slightly higher wither and there is just a slight dip behind the wither. Nice strong topline, especially in movement, with a short croup of correct angle. 

Nice tight feet, correct pasterns, nice lower thigh and firm, short hocks. I'd like to see a slight bit more length of upper thigh to give her just a bit more rear angulation to better match her nice shoulder.

In movement, she uses herself really well and extends well front and rear--she really uses every bit of rear angulation she has. But she moves with the highest part of her back above the loin--I think this is a result of her having just a bit more front angulation than rear and the lack of a high wither, so she is reaching deep underneath herself to push off the rear and hunching her back just a bit to do so.

We need to get you a better stacked picture of her! Maybe next time we see each other.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Come visit I'll be there to stack all da babies! LOL!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Christine! I know I ask questions every time I see you but it always helps to read, look at picture, read again, etc. And no, I have no idea how to stack a dog so any help would be great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

